# North Dakota Boone & Crockett site?



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I found a site once that showed where most of the Boone & Crockett bucks where taken from in North Dakota, but I can't seem to find it now? Anyone know where I can find the site again?

It basically broke down what "Zones" some of the biggest bucks taken from the state where shot at. Just trying to find the site again, and I can't seem to find it. Thanks for any help guys.

Shawn


----------

